# I.T. Hardware Online Stores



## RainstormZA (10/10/18)

Seeing I've been out of the game for so long regarding computer hardware, I have a lot of catching up to. 

Yesterday I arrived at my friend's in Kempton park with the promise of looking at her laptop issues.

Turned out the Dell Latitude E5410 has a failed hard drive and DVD drive drive doesn't work, won't boot from 3 bootable discs.

With my suggestion, seeing she can't afford to buy a new laptop or even parts, I would replace her hard drive with a new one and an external dvd drive with my own money.

But seeing I worked for Prophecy Shop for nearly 3 years and it closed down, making it redundant now. i don't know of any other hardware stores or contacts that I can buy the most cheapest parts..

I had a good look at the "old" laptop, it's worth replacing the hard drive but I need a DVD drive to boot from an iso image and install Windows. Everything else is in perfect condition, except the battery, which is pretty normal that it loses its charge holding capacity after so many years. 

She needs the laptop for her studies so I've offered to pay for the two parts that is needed. 

I just need to find suitable online shops to get the parts.


----------



## Christos (10/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Seeing I've been out of the game for so long regarding computer hardware, I have a lot of catching up to.
> 
> Yesterday I arrived at my friend's in Kempton park with the promise of looking at her laptop issues.
> 
> ...


You can try evetech or firstshop.
Takealot occasionally has good prices too.

Went don't you boot from a usb stick? 

I haven't used a DVD ROM in the past 8 years and I don't even know if the one on my older laptop even works because I've never used it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (10/10/18)

www.wootware.co.za
www.loot.co.za
www.pclinkshop.co.za
www.evetech.co.za

I've bought from all of them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (10/10/18)

Mitabyte in Durban also has good prices on some stuff.

Best way to search is to type the hard drive you're looking for followed by :za

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/10/18)

Christos said:


> You can try evetech or firstshop.
> Takealot occasionally has good prices too.
> 
> Went don't you boot from a usb stick?
> ...


I dont have my pc with me, kinda a issue as I can't even make a bootable USB.


----------



## RainstormZA (10/10/18)

Ok this is the best deal I could get and plenty change in my bank account.

I've measured the internal dvd drive and dimensions match perfectly except for the bezel on the tray. It won't bother us as long as it works.


----------



## Wimmas (10/10/18)

If it's for a laptop a 3.5" HDD will not work, they use 2.5" if I am not mistaken. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (10/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok this is the best deal I could get and plenty change in my bank account.
> 
> I've measured the internal dvd drive and dimensions match perfectly except for the bezel on the tray. It won't bother us as long as it works.
> 
> View attachment 147866


I think your drive should be a 2.5 inch. 3.5 inch are the huge drives.


----------



## RainstormZA (10/10/18)

Oh crap, thanks for pointing that out. I swear I clicked on a 2.5" one but ended up with that one.

Uggggh gonna change it for a 2.5" one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/10/18)

Here is the right one - https://www.wootware.co.za/western-...-16mb-cache-2-5-inch-internal-hard-drive.html


----------



## RainstormZA (15/10/18)

Best service ever!

Asked them if they could make it a priority shipping as I needed the parts today.

Works beautifully! Best part about the internal dvd drive is that the tray bezel and whole device is interchangeable, as long as you measure to make sure it is the same size.

Sadly the laptop is too old for Windows 10 so installing Linux Deepin - friend has no experience with Linux and already in love with it. She will learn her way around it and will only be using it for important stuff. 

I will deffo recommend Wootware, their customer support is 101% outstanding.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Best service ever!
> 
> Asked them if they could make it a priority shipping as I needed the parts today.
> 
> ...


i only have good things to say about wootware.
bought all my parts for the new rig there. they were waiting on stock of the gfx from a supplier and they organised that i could pick it up from the supplier. funds don't even have to clear for pickup. just prove payment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Oh crap, thanks for pointing that out. I swear I clicked on a 2.5" one but ended up with that one.
> 
> Uggggh gonna change it for a 2.5" one


that would have been really funny

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (15/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> i only have good things to say about wootware.
> bought all my parts for the new rig there. they were waiting on stock of the gfx from a supplier and they organised that i could pick it up from the supplier. funds don't even have to clear for pickup. just prove payment.


Yeah I only bought from the companies I used to work for as I used get supplier prices, not retail - benefits of employee discounts on hardware. I used to have a contact at Corex but it's been years since I spoke to him and not sure if he's still there. And to put it out there, I know the owner when he first started out.


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah I only bought from the companies I used to work for as I used get supplier prices, not retail - benefits of employee discounts on hardware. I used to have a contact at Corex but it's been years since I spoke to him and not sure if he's still there. And to put it out there, I know the owner when he first started out.


So we will be shopping via you in future

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (15/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> So we will be shopping via you in future


Highly unlikely unless through group buys if I get to the uk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (21/2/19)

So far her laptop is working perfectly so I'm satisfied that she's happy with the service and no issues. 

I even installed Windows 10, no hiccups so far. She's very happy with everything working now.


----------



## zadiac (23/2/19)

I only use wootware and loot. Buy all my hardware from them. Their prices are very competitive against each other and mostly better than other places I've checked. pclinkshop isn't too bad sometimes regarding prices, but mostly more expensive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/2/19)

zadiac said:


> I only use wootware and loot. Buy all my hardware from them. Their prices are very competitive against each other and mostly better than other places I've checked. pclinkshop isn't too bad sometimes regarding prices, but mostly more expensive.


Yeah nothing is cheap these days. Imagine my shock when I saw the price for my new PSU - R1200 ish from my local IT Dept run by our ISP. But their support guys are really good - answered all my questions.

The brand is good, only got it for the three year warranty. Just damn lucky my motherboard surge protection kicked in or I'd be having a very expensive replacement of the whole pc. Kinda why I pay a little more for quality products. Apparently most of my parts are 7 years old or more. Old PSU being 11 years.


----------

